# re doing the shark rod



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

took it down to a blank tonight and the grinder got away from me and sliced my finger to the bone and here i am typing. lol pics of the rod up soon once i finish


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Lets see pics of the finger.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Tell me you weren't using the grinder to clean up the blank? If so I want one of those blanks.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol you want one. i use it to cut the reel seat off and the grips off.i can make u one


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

u still gunna be albe to fish this weekend with that bum finger?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea man lol just gonna be hard XD


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

alright. im hopin to get a big one this weekend. send me a text. u got ure phone yet?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no man i hate the stupid postal service


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

let's see pics of the finger. surely if you cut it "to the bone," you have a stitch or two in there now, right?:whistling:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no lol my parents didnt even give me a bandaid. they gave me a gauze pad and some tape. its on the top pard of the finger where its just skin. no fat so its not split too too bad. still looks like hell though. but no stitches.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wish i woulda took the pic last night so you could see the extent of it. its kinda scabbed up now so no bone showin but still looks freakin cool


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

white circle is where it went deepest. there is a little flap over it. dont think it went all the way to bone but went pretty deep. 


Captain Woody Woods said:


> let's see pics of the finger. surely if you cut it "to the bone," you have a stitch or two in there now, right?:whistling:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Awe hell, that is just a scratch. Put some superglue on it and get back to work on that rod


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahahaha i did XD thats what my dad said lol. im workin on it now. will be pics soon to come. should get the bass wrap done tomorrow. anyone wanna donate me a big double roller guide. them things aint cheap


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just got all the grips, reel seat, and brand new $21 roller tip guide glued on the beast and got all the guide spacing on. once it dryes i lay down my amazing thread power lol


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Nah bud, I am good. Your not the only one who is skilled in the trade of building custom rods.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

man thats finger aint bad u can still fish


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

never said i was the only one. just tryin to be nice


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Why do people comment on posts if its just gunna stir shit up? I dont get it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i know. leave your comments to your self if they are gonna be negative. cause i clearly said nothing about his rod building abilities


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

and thats what he said so i was trying to be nice. sorry i came off as an a hole bro


Billcollector said:


> Tell me you weren't using the grinder to clean up the blank? If so I want one of those blanks.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

You misinterpreted what I was saying. I was commenting on the blank, and not you skills or you building me a rod. I am capable of building my own rod, but was wondering where you acquired the blank.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea i didnt want to build you one. i was talking about giving you a blank bro


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

ight. glad we worked it out. Sorry for jumping on it too. I also misinterpretted it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

laid a bunch of thread down tonight. been hard at it since 5oclock. and its nine now. almost done with the cross wrap. its absolutely amazing so far


----------

